# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  ATC pricise , 1.8KW , 40Krpm ..... ai thèm không ?

## Nam CNC

Mất ăn mất ngủ vì chờ đợi , em nó đã về tay . Em rình mãi chịu chơi 1 phát tới nóc nhà thắng mấy cha ngoại quốc trời tây đưa em nó vể VN cho anh em diễn đàn mát mặt , để biết rằng có 1 cha trên đây xâm mình chịu chơi chứ không phải như mấy chú dùng bút bi vẽ lên người mà gọi là xâm mình đâu nhé.


       Giá cả không tiết lộ chỉ biết rằng nó mắc nhất mấy con mà em từng mua .... bảo đảm ngoài khả năng chịu đựng nhiều cha ham hố.


****Precise germany spindle 
---ATC built-in , kiểu kẹp gì em chưa biết , chỉ biết đầu kẹp dao của swiss
--- 1.8KW , 40K rpm , 3 pha 238V max .
--- Đầu kẹp dao tiêu chuẩn ER16 , kẹp tới 10mm
--- quay cực êm, dùng bạc đạn , bôi trơin bằng mỡ bò.
--- Giải nhiệt nước
--- run out tại miệng chén côn ER16 là cực nhỏ chưa tới 1/3 vạch 0.01mm
--- Dài 370mm , phi 80mm


 vài dòng khoe chơi , ngày mai em test điện 400Hz rồi báo cáo tiếp.

----------

anhcos, Khoa C3, maxx.side, occutit, thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghe đồn 2500$ mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ma nào đồn vậy trời .... chắc CU TO QUÁ 

Dù gì thì em cũng cảm ơn bác CU BÉ rất nhiều vì giúp em cướp nó về VN.

----------


## Gamo

Cha Nam mắc dịch... làm tau nuốt nước bọt ực ực...

----------


## nhatson

model sc82, theo tài liệu chuôi dao là hsk25

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì lúc đấu có 3 con ma xem mà hehe.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thèm chứ sao không  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Thèm  :Stick Out Tongue:  mà không có $

----------


## thuhanoi

Bằng chiếc Toyota cũ cũ rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Cu Nam Teminatex sao không khoe Ibag luôn cho nó có cặp, kỳ phùng địch thủ.

Con này hình như cũng ISO20, nhưng sao cán dao trơn tuột thế kia thì nó truyền moment bằng kiểu gì ta.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nam mập đâu lôi cái con Ibag 5Kw ra đọ nhan sắc đi , em này còn thua 1 bậc mà ......

---- Mai em test chạy thực tế nữa thì lên kế hoạch ráp mini Cframe cho em nó liền , lần này lôi 3 cái bệ THK hoàn chỉnh chánh hãng siêu chính xác ra cho nó vừa ý.... thế là em có 2 con máy cày ra tiền hehehe.

Em đã test chức năng thay dao rồi , rất êm ái nhẹ nhàng , chính xác ghê , mà em còn chưa vệ sinh mà nó như vậy rồi đó.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cu Nam Teminatex sao không khoe Ibag luôn cho nó có cặp, kỳ phùng địch thủ.
> 
> Con này hình như cũng ISO20, nhưng sao cán dao trơn tuột thế kia thì nó truyền moment bằng kiểu gì ta.
> 
> Thanks.


dạ bác gọi em ạ

con này tầm ISO15 àh. hàng riêng giống giống như con Ibag của em ISO20 nhưng ko có then

may mà lão gầy kia dc cho 4 cái cán dao ko thì cũng khóc, em ôm dc đống cán dao kia thơm oài. hơn 20 con Schaublin. ko kiếm đâu ra dc nữa 

con Presice SC100 8kw của em dùng ISO25 chuẩn cũng ko có then như con Ibag hehe  :Cool: 

con Presice 1.8kW nhìn dễ xương lém ,mini chíp luôn tầm có 10kg àh, hia hia

----------


## Huudong

Làm sao chúng ta có thể sống qua cơn thèm này đây!!!!????????/

----------


## terminaterx300

speed thua chút có 30krpm thôi, con precise 8kw thì bằng nhưng con SC100 lại chạy 4 pole, lên tới 1333hz, ná thở tìm biến tần  :Cool: 



tiếc là ko hốt dc trọn ổ em nó nhưng thôi ko sao, từ từ build sau 
hình thứ còn rớt lại xứ người và bị thằng khác hốt

----------


## itanium7000

Cũng thường thôi mà. Lúc nào có cả bộ xương ngon gá nó lên mới ghê. Hehe.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Mai qua nghía xem thế nào được rình rình chôm về  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

so sanh cái nút colet 16 có thể đoán được phần cán cone size 20mm. cái chuôi dao ngày chắc là NT20 rồi. không có ngàm truyền momen là chuyên cho máy tải nhẹ. con này ăn xốp, sáp là chính hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đồ dỏm rồi, bán lại cho tau đi :x :x :x

----------


## Diyodira

> Mất ăn mất ngủ vì chờ đợi , em nó đã về tay . Em rình mãi chịu chơi 1 phát tới nóc nhà thắng mấy cha ngoại quốc trời tây đưa em nó vể VN cho anh em diễn đàn mát mặt , để biết rằng có 1 cha trên đây xâm mình chịu chơi chứ không phải như mấy chú dùng bút bi vẽ lên người mà gọi là xâm mình đâu nhé.
> 
> 
>        Giá cả không tiết lộ chỉ biết rằng nó mắc nhất mấy con mà em từng mua .... bảo đảm ngoài khả năng chịu đựng nhiều cha ham hố.
> 
> 
> ****Precise germany spindle 
> ---ATC built-in , kiểu kẹp gì em chưa biết , chỉ biết đầu kẹp dao của swiss
> --- 1.8KW , 40K rpm , 3 pha 238V max .
> ...


Đấu tận trời tây lận, đúng là xứng danh NSP

----------


## Ga con

> speed thua chút có 30krpm thôi, con precise 8kw thì bằng nhưng con SC100 lại chạy 4 pole, lên tới 1333hz, ná thở tìm biến tần


Kiếm con biến tần Danfoss đi ku, được 1.000Hz chạy tạm, hàng này cũng khá dễ kiếm ở VN.

Nhìn sơ thì thấy con Ibag này đúng cao cấp hơn, hôm trước xem thấy dây nó mạ bạc, các pin trong jack cũng mạ zàng luôn, hic, toàn đồ dữ không.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Luyến Tham khảo máy cnc Datron chưa , đừng so sánh M10 ( con đó 3Kw ) mấy con còn lại ra sao thì con này nó vậy đó... chứ spindle cnc germany mà nói ăn xốp ăn sáp thì nói nhanh quá chưa kịp suy nghĩ rồi. Em có 1 con mini lắm SC3040 ATC cán 6mm , ăn đồng hằng ngày đó bác Luyến.

----------

Huudong

----------


## anhcos

Đẹp và thon thả quá, đúng là hàng ngon, mà sao bộ BT30 này không có ngàm chống xoay nhỉ, nếu thế lực ma sát côn sẽ làm và lúc nhả dao lực lại lớn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Rất nhiều bé công suất lớn hơn và thiếu cái NGÀM, nên các cụ đừng xoắn

Link1

Link2

----------


## Diyodira

Được cái này thì mất cái kia, có ngàm thì lực mạnh hơn nhưng atc phức tạp (pro), đơn giản vậy thôi.

----------


## Ga con

> Rất nhiều bé công suất lớn hơn và thiếu cái NGÀM, nên các cụ đừng xoắn
> 
> Link1
> 
> Link2


Không hẳn đâu bác, em chưa thấy kết cấu bên trong nên không sure.
Như cái Ibag của ku Nam kia ngay phần đuôi (gắn cái ốc pull stud) có rãnh hình sao để truyền moment xoắn.
Nếu không có thì theo em khi khoan nên cẩn thận không nó trượt, cháy mặt côn hoặc nóng quá hỏng luôn thì khổ, nó trượt thì nhanh lắm không trở tay kịp đâu. Còn phay thì e nghĩ chả lo đâu (chắc chả khi nào dùng dao lớn đến nỗi trượt).
Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Được cái này thì mất cái kia, có ngàm thì lực mạnh hơn nhưng atc phức tạp (pro), đơn giản vậy thôi.


Cái Iso20 có đuôi khía hình sao thì không cần định vị đâu bác, cắm đại nó vào thôi, nó tự lựa để bung ra ăn vào khớp.
Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

ngàm thì truyền torque tốt hơn là ko ngàm là đương nhiên, tuy nhiên đối với nhưng nhu cầu đơn giản, lực cắt gọt ko quá lớn thì ko cần dùng ngàm vd như cán dao ISO hay ngay cả HSK cũng có dòng E và F là ko có ngàm, Datron dùng HSK-E25 đó thôi, vẫn kinh dị lém
còn đây là nạn nhân của vụ trơn tuột cán dao ISO trong lòng côn

cán zin, hình như cũng của schaublin luôn thì phải

cán tàu bị trượt, dính cứng ngắc phải qua nhà lão Nam gầy cảo ra

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Cái HSD hôm trước họ đang chạy dao gì mà trượt cháy luôn ghê vậy Nam.
Bên thớt bác Luyến, spindle em có phân tích rồi, tính lực một chút để biết khi nào nó hở ra + trượt, để khỏi phải ân hận  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ thấy em nó chạy dao 12mm thôi , nhưng nghĩ nó bị kẹt vào phôi nên trượt thôi chứ với dao 12mm thì làm sao mà trượt cái Iso 30 được , thấy lực đẩy hơn 1 tấn thì lò xo lún xuống , nhưng bị kẹt thì phải nén 5 hay 7 tấn gì đó mới rớt em nó ra .


Em mới test con của em , dù là 2nd nhưng nó quay 24Krpm mà êm hơn mấy em mới 100% TQ luôn, độ rung thì quá ngon , em chưa kẹp đồng hồ vào đo nhưng chắc là đạt chuẩn 2.5G rồi.

Em chỉ chạy dao 6mm trở lại thôi nên hiện tượng trượt chắc chắn là không có đâu , hãng đã thiết kế thì họ đã tính toán hết rồi , anh em khỏi phải xoắn chi cho mệt , nếu có sự cố gì thì chỉ là do lỗi người xử dụng là chủ yếu , chỉ có đầu kẹp dao kẹt vào phôi thì mới gây sự cố được , chưa tính nếu xử dụng đúng biến tần thì khi có sự cố quá tải thì biến tần alarm trước và stop liền.

@gà con con này chạy từ 10K-40K thì chắc chỉ có khoan mạch thì phù hợp chứ khoan cái gì mà được đây.

----------


## Gamo

Dể bữa nào so spindle "modded by Nam Cnc" va spindle "bought by Nam Cnc" ra sao

----------


## ít nói

> Bác Luyến Tham khảo máy cnc Datron chưa , đừng so sánh M10 ( con đó 3Kw ) mấy con còn lại ra sao thì con này nó vậy đó... chứ spindle cnc germany mà nói ăn xốp ăn sáp thì nói nhanh quá chưa kịp suy nghĩ rồi. Em có 1 con mini lắm SC3040 ATC cán 6mm , ăn đồng hằng ngày đó bác Luyến.


Giận tím người rồi m spindle ăn xốp gơ man ni :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chọc cho lão Nam tức lên để dụ lão bán mấy con precise của lão

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

cnc ăn xốp hay bọt biển chi đó. hehe

----------

ít nói, Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Tạm quên lời cụ Năm Cam - đố cụ nào dụ được cụ Nam con này trừ phi có mới (chưa chắc) nới cũ  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

> cnc ăn xốp hay bọt biển chi đó. hehe


có video thì chuẩn rồi . cái đó chắc ko phải xốp hình như là nhựa tạo khuôn chỉ biết nó mềm như đất sét .

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

quá chuẩn , con máy trong video chỉ ăn xốp hay khuôn gỗ ( trong sài gòn gọi thế ) mà lên đến kết cấu cỡ đó các bác ạ, vậy thì anh em chế cháo thương mại xem lại mấy cái máy nhà mình nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thehiena2

con Cu của anh sao to thế anh Nam hjhj :Mad:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu mà đúng chuẩn kiểu này thì máy anh em nhà ta & các chú China bị loại hết. Anh em làm gỗ cũng ko có máy mà khắc luôn.

Huhu, mà qua sớm nhé ku, đang cực kỳ mong chờ mày để tao còn ráp máy nữa :x :x :x

----------


## Luyến

máy này của chi na đấy bác ạ. http://xyz-tech.com/

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

> máy này của chi na đấy bác ạ. http://xyz-tech.com/


một kèo nữa cho cụ Luyến chiến thắng

----------


## Luyến

> một kèo nữa cho cụ Luyến chiến thắng


sao thím cứ xoắn thế nhỉ. 

đây mới chính là xốp  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

mấy con tua cao này momen rất yếu nên chẳng thể trượt dao khi phay được chỉ có sai sót gì đó làm máy sục Z vào phôi thì nó mới trượt do quán tính của roto,các bác gắn dao  siết nhẹ nhẹ tay để nó trượt ở dao là ok .

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> mấy con tua cao này momen rất yếu nên chẳng thể trượt dao khi phay được chỉ có sai sót gì đó làm máy sục Z vào phôi thì nó mới trượt do quán tính của roto,các bác gắn dao  siết nhẹ nhẹ tay để nó trượt ở dao là ok .


Em thì chả thấy ai xiết dao nhẹ nhẹ cho trượt cả.

Xui thì chả chừa ai đâu bác  :Wink: . Ngày xưa em làm bên xưởng, đang phay cái khuôn trên máy, bị lẹm nên ông kia mới mang máy hàn tig vào đắp lên mà không tắt máy, thế là spin nó quay ào lên xong nguyên cái trục z nó lao ầm xuống, tanh bành. Máy Yoshida, Japan đàng hoàng chứ không phải máy chế.

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> mấy con tua cao này momen rất yếu nên chẳng thể trượt dao khi phay được chỉ có sai sót gì đó làm máy sục Z vào phôi thì nó mới trượt do quán tính của roto,các bác gắn dao  siết nhẹ nhẹ tay để nó trượt ở dao là ok .


chúng ta có dkien xài phần mềm gấu vài năm nữa, tận dụng công nghệ mấy năm lấy kinh nghiệm
fearturecam chẳng hạn, nó có ước lượng công suất cắt > mô phõng trước hạn chế rủi ro
b.r

----------


## Luyến

lắp dao kiểu này chỉ để quảng cáo thôi. phay thực tế thì  :Frown:

----------


## racing boy

thế con này làm spindle momen có yếu ko mấy bác ,hehe ra công ty cái gì cũng liên tưởng đến cnc , đến khổ

----------


## Gamo

Nằm mơ thấy CNC là bắt đầu bị nghiện đóa

----------


## ít nói

> Nằm mơ thấy CNC là bắt đầu bị nghiện đóa


em cai nghiện bấy lâu nay giờ tái nghiện thành công

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tái nghiện thì làm gì hả bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Kiếm con biến tần Danfoss đi ku, được 1.000Hz chạy tạm, hàng này cũng khá dễ kiếm ở VN.
> 
> Nhìn sơ thì thấy con Ibag này đúng cao cấp hơn, hôm trước xem thấy dây nó mạ bạc, các pin trong jack cũng mạ zàng luôn, hic, toàn đồ dữ không.
> 
> Thanks.


danfoss đây


2 quả tên lửa minichip

3.175 mm          haiz, tốn xiền collet nữa

toàn thân

----------


## Nam CNC

có đủ rồi mà vẫn thèm có thêm , quá ngon Cu Mập ới ..... Cu ốm kia hắn dụ dỗ có mua con nào không ?

----------


## Huudong

> danfoss đây
> 
> 
> 2 quả tên lửa minichip
> 
> 3.175 mm          haiz, tốn xiền collet nữa
> 
> toàn thân


bác có 2 con chim to quá, có khi nào nhường lại 1 con ko bác? keke.

----------


## terminaterx300

> có đủ rồi mà vẫn thèm có thêm , quá ngon Cu Mập ới ..... Cu ốm kia hắn dụ dỗ có mua con nào không ?


nó khóc quá trùi từ sáng giờ  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

Huudong , em thấy mấy cha đem khoe chim toàn là có máu mặt không à , muốn hắn nhượng lại 1 con thì hơi khó , nhưng em biết 1 quy luật nếu cái gì không mua được bằng tiền thì cũng sẽ mua đuợc bằng rất nhiều tiền hehehe

không biết bác Huudong chịu nỗi không thôi à, Cu mập ấy thiếu tiền kinh niên mà vì hắn toàn mê mấy con chim khủng không thôi

----------

Huudong

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, 2 ku Nam kiếm đâu ra mấy con Sờ Pín ngon thía

----------


## Huudong

> Huudong , em thấy mấy cha đem khoe chim toàn là có máu mặt không à , muốn hắn nhượng lại 1 con thì hơi khó , nhưng em biết 1 quy luật nếu cái gì không mua được bằng tiền thì cũng sẽ mua đuợc bằng rất nhiều tiền hehehe
> 
> không biết bác Huudong chịu nỗi không thôi à, Cu mập ấy thiếu tiền kinh niên mà vì hắn toàn mê mấy con chim khủng không thôi


em thì em cũng chẳng nhiều tiền, nhưng thấy chim to là thích. Hajjz, để em coi tiền trong túi có đủ không rồi mới dám nhích, mà em thấy bác cũng có con chim to lắm đúng không, khổ- Việt Nam mà lại cứ ham to chi cho khổ vậy trời.

----------


## Gamo

Bác đem 25chai là lão ấy tiễn chú chim của lão ấy liền

----------

Huudong

----------


## terminaterx300

> Huudong , em thấy mấy cha đem khoe chim toàn là có máu mặt không à , muốn hắn nhượng lại 1 con thì hơi khó , nhưng em biết 1 quy luật nếu cái gì không mua được bằng tiền thì cũng sẽ mua đuợc bằng rất nhiều tiền hehehe
> 
> không biết bác Huudong chịu nỗi không thôi à, Cu mập ấy thiếu tiền kinh niên mà vì hắn toàn mê mấy con chim khủng không thôi


đang trong zai đoạn khó khăn tý, ôm nhiều bom đạn với tên lửa quá thoai, tuần này về não của mazak nữa qua tuần có máy cày tiền là khỏe àh, keke

kẹt cặp này nữa, ko là cũng khỏe rùi

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu Nam mặp , dòng bạc này tiêu chuẩn cơ bản , lắp ghép P4 , phi trong 40 , thấy 2 cái bạc này không phải tua nhanh ? dòng A chịu tải thôi mà , mấy em này không chạy quá 8000rpm đâu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cu Nam mặp , dòng bạc này tiêu chuẩn cơ bản , lắp ghép P4 , phi trong 40 , thấy 2 cái bạc này không phải tua nhanh ? dòng A chịu tải thôi mà , mấy em này không chạy quá 8000rpm đâu.


con lạy bố, dòng này bi ceramic, mã mới nhất hiện giờ của NSK đó, max oil air tới 38krpm lận  :Cool: 

bố bảo 8000rpm thì để chết con àh  :Mad:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Giết nó đi Nam mập!!!

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

@Nam CNC: nó khóc thế mà cũng ko được chia phần anh ơi
Tiếc cho số phận ôm HSD 380v quá

----------


## Nam CNC

thì hỏi nó nhiêu xèng rồi bán HSD sau đó dùng tiền mua.

Eh bạc đạn mới hả cu mập, có gì gửi cho tớ catalogue để tớ học thuộc lòng cái mã để mai mốt mua bạc đạn khỏi bị lộn đi hen.

----------


## terminaterx300

> thì hỏi nó nhiêu xèng rồi bán HSD sau đó dùng tiền mua.
> 
> Eh bạc đạn mới hả cu mập, có gì gửi cho tớ catalogue để tớ học thuộc lòng cái mã để mai mốt mua bạc đạn khỏi bị lộn đi hen.


download cái pdf super precision bearing của nsk là bik ah

chỉ sơ cho bik nè, vd như con của tui là 40BNR10H , 40 là fi trong, BNR là dòng chuyên cho spindle, 10 à dạng frame chuẩn ~ 70, còn nếu 19 ~ 79 loại vỏ mỏng, H là mức ceramic đầu, S là thép, X là ceramic siêu hạng như kiểu X men á

----------

anhcos, CKD, Huudong, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biết đâu nè , ngày trước tra phải có chữ S trong serie thì nó mới là ceramic , tưởng chữ H là dung sai lắp ghép. Số 10 thì còn nhớ chứ bây giờ có H, S, X nhiều cái mới quá phải cập nhật lại thôi. Cám ơn chú mập nhé , bây giờ lười quá chưa mua cái kẹp mũi khoan nữa.

----------


## nhatson

> đang trong zai đoạn khó khăn tý, ôm nhiều bom đạn với tên lửa quá thoai, tuần này về não của mazak nữa qua tuần có máy cày tiền là khỏe àh, keke
> 
> kẹt cặp này nữa, ko là cũng khỏe rùi


hình như con vòng bi này rế bằng kim loại o?

----------


## terminaterx300

> hình như con vòng bi này rế bằng kim loại o?


vòng kim loại thì sao chạy dc cao tốc trùi  :Confused: 

con cái bt danfoss quỷ quái, mãi mới set dc 1000hz, công nhận là full speed êm hơn low speed, ko hú với ít rung hơn hẳn, nhưng có vấn đề nó đang ăn dòng nhiều quá, 10A, chưa bik sao giảm vì con BT là 7.5kw 380v chạy 200v~1000hz, hàng châu âu tùm lum vãi 

@Nam_CNC, mua đi pa, ko lại hết, giờ code nó đổi hết rùi, kiểu 70xx hầm bà lằng là đời cũ tồn kho thui,như đám bạc đan zin của HSD á, HSD đã tháo xong lò xo kẹp dao, cbi thay bạc đạn là hốt gạo

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Done, kết thúc cuộc tình của anh mập rồi mọi người ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> vòng kim loại thì sao chạy dc cao tốc trùi 
> 
> con cái bt danfoss quỷ quái, mãi mới set dc 1000hz, công nhận là full speed êm hơn low speed, ko hú với ít rung hơn hẳn, nhưng có vấn đề nó đang ăn dòng nhiều quá, 10A, chưa bik sao giảm vì con BT là 7.5kw 380v chạy 200v~1000hz, hàng châu âu tùm lum vãi 
> 
> @Nam_CNC, mua đi pa, ko lại hết, giờ code nó đổi hết rùi, kiểu 70xx hầm bà lằng là đời cũ tồn kho thui,như đám bạc đan zin của HSD á, HSD đã tháo xong lò xo kẹp dao, cbi thay bạc đạn là hốt gạo



bearing 600x chạy 28k 30k rế sắt đầy mà anh
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/ball-bearings/4090085/

----------


## racing boy

bạn e chạy spinde 1,5kw dùng vòng bi 6002 mua 40nghìn chạy 24000rpm cả mấy tháng nay chưa vấn đề gì nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> bạn e chạy spinde 1,5kw dùng vòng bi 6002 mua 40nghìn chạy 24000rpm cả mấy tháng nay chưa vấn đề gì nhé


Mấy vòng bi bình thường chạy max 18k bình thường, spidle chạy gỗ tải nhẹ thì lên 24K cũng có thể dc

----------

racing boy

----------


## terminaterx300

> bearing 600x chạy 28k 30k rế sắt đầy mà anh
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/ball-bearings/4090085/


lên 6003 là thấy khác khác rùi tụt còn tầm 24k, 6004 tụt còn 20k

chạy tới limit thì thường ko có tốt

----------


## Nam CNC

có bác nào tháo cái bearing 6xxx của TQ ra xem chưa??? nó có cái rế nhựa dành cho cao tốc đó nha , chứ không phải loại bình thường đâu à . Loại rế sắt bắt chạy bao nhiêu cũng lên nhưng lên cao quá nó giảm tuổi thọ , chưa nói đến với loại nào có C3 thì chạy ok , chứ ZZ nhanh quá và thời gian dài nó đúp pê à.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại vòng bi có C3 (thậm chí C4) dành cho động cơ điện và những nơi có nhiệt độ biến động cao, vòng bi C3 đã tính đến độ giản nở do nhiệt cho nên khi ở nhiệt độ bình thường vòng bi C3 có cảm giác nó "rơ" nhiều.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

Cage materials

Sheet steel cages

The majority of pressed sheet steel cages are made from continuously hot-rolled low carbon sheet steel according to (DIN) EN 10111:1998. These lightweight cages have relatively high strength and can be surface treated to further reduce friction and wear.
Pressed cages normally used in stainless steel bearings are made from stainless steel X5CrNi18-10 according to EN 10088-1:1995.
Machined steel cages

Machined steel cages are normally made of non-alloyed structural steel of type S355GT (St 52) according to EN 10 025:1990 + A:1993. To improve sliding and wear resistance properties some machined steel cages are surface treated.
Machined steel cages are used for large-size bearings or in applications where there is a danger that season *****ing, caused by a chemical reaction, may occur if a brass cage were used. Steel cages can be used at operating temperatures up to 300 ºC. They are not affected by the mineral or synthetic oil-based lubricants normally used for rolling bearings, or by the organic solvents used to clean bearings.
Sheet brass cages

Pressed sheet brass cages are used for some small and medium-sized bearings. The brass used for these cages conforms to EN 1652:1997. In applications such as compressors for refrigeration using ammonia, season *****ing in sheet brass might occur, therefore machined brass or steel cages should be used instead.
Machined brass cages

Most brass cages are machined from a CW612N cast or wrought brass according to EN 1652:1997. They are unaffected by most common bearing lubricants, including synthetic oils and greases, and can be cleaned using normal organic solvents. Brass cages should not be used at temperatures in excess of 250 ºC.
Polymer cages 
Polyamide 66

For the majority of injection moulded cages polyamide 66 is used. This material, with glass fibre reinforcement or without, is characterized by a favourable combination of strength and elasticity. The mechanical properties like strength and elasticity of polymeric materials are temperature dependent and subject to permanent changes under operating conditions, called ageing. The most important factors that play a role in this ageing behaviour are temperature, time and the medium (lubricant) to which the polymer is exposed. The relationship between these factors for glass fibre reinforced polyamide 66 is illustrated in diagram 1. It appears that the cage life decreases with increasing temperature and the aggressiveness of the lubricant.
Therefore, whether polyamide cages are suitable for a specific application depends on the operating conditions and life requirements. In table the classification of lubricants into "aggressive" and "mild" is reflected by the "permissible operating temperature" for the use of cages made from glass fibre reinforced polyamide 66 in various lubricants. The permissible operating temperature in this table is defined as the temperature, which gives a cage ageing life of at least 10 000 operating hours.
Some media are even more "aggressive" than those listed in table. A typical example is ammonia applied as refrigerant in compressors. In those cases, cages made from glass fibre reinforced polyamide 66 should not be used at operating temperatures above +70 °C.
Towards the low operating temperature side, also a limit can be set since polyamide loses its elasticity which can result in cage failures. Cages made from glass fibre reinforced polyamide 66 should for this reason not be applied at a continuous operating temperature below –40 °C.
Where a high degree of toughness is a dominant factor, such as in railway axleboxes, a super-tough modification of polyamide 66 is applied. Please consult the SKF application engineering service for cage availability for specific bearing executions.
Polyamide 4,6

Glass fibre reinforced polyamide 4,6 is used for some small and medium size CARB toroidal roller bearings as standard. These cages have a 15 °C higher permissible operating temperature than those made from glass fibre reinforced polyamide 66.
Polyetheretherketone (PEEK)

The use of the glass fibre reinforced PEEK for cages has become common within SKF for demanding conditions regarding high speeds, chemical attack or high temperatures. The exceptional properties of PEEK are superior combination of strength and flexibility, high operating temperature range, high chemical and wear resistance and good processability. Due to these outstanding features, PEEK cages are available as standard for some ball and cylindrical roller bearings, like hybrid and/or high-precision bearings. The material does not show signs of ageing by temperature and oil additives up to +200 °C. However, the maximum temperature for high-speed use is limited to +150 °C as this is the softening temperature of the polymer.
Phenolic resin

Lightweight, fabric reinforced phenolic resin cages can withstand high centrifugal as well as acceleration forces, but are not able to accommodate high operating temperatures. In most cases, these cages are used as standard in high-precision angular contact ball bearings.
Other materials

In addition to the materials described above, SKF bearings for special applications may be fitted with cages made of other engineering polymer materials, light alloys or special cast iron. For information on cages made from alternative materials please consult the SKF application engineering service.


http://www.skf.com/group/products/be...als/index.html

vòng bi angular contact hãng skf bảo là thường dùng Phenolic resin

----------


## Ga con

> download cái pdf super precision bearing của nsk là bik ah
> 
> chỉ sơ cho bik nè, vd như con của tui là 40BNR10H , 40 là fi trong, BNR là dòng chuyên cho spindle, 10 à dạng frame chuẩn ~ 70, còn nếu 19 ~ 79 loại vỏ mỏng, H là mức ceramic đầu, S là thép, X là ceramic siêu hạng như kiểu X men á


Hôm trước có 45BRN cũ loại bi thép 2nd mà ku mập chê không thèm  :Wink: . Phải nhập cái gần 600$ nó mới chịu.
Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hôm trước có 45BRN cũ loại bi thép 2nd mà ku mập chê không thèm . Phải nhập cái gần 600$ nó mới chịu.
> Thanks.


người ta dùng 40BNR , 45BNR thì sao chơi dc  :Cool:

----------

